# Neck resets revisited realistically



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I started this thread to revisit the topic of *neck resets on acoustic guitars*. 

I recently got a '72 Yamaha FG180. It has been treated with virtually no respect by previous owners...and it shows. Please remember that it is 41 years old.
However, I really like the tone I get from it. 

Out of interest and in an attempt to learn, I started to read about assessing acoustics to determine if a neck reset is needed.

Here is one of the tutorials I read (as a sample):
http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/Musician/Guitar/Setup/NeckAngle/neckangle.html

On the straight edge test along the neck, my guitar fails by about 1/16 inch.

On the space between the low E string to the top of the body, the measurement is a tiny bit more than 3/8 inch...virtually fails again.

There is also slight bowing of the top behind the bridge.

However, in reading more and more (including old threads here in GC) the opinions regarding the need for neck resets varied tremendously...to say the least.

I will not have a neck reset done...the guitar cost me $170.00.

I don't think the bridge can be planed and and I don't think there is enough saddle showing above the bridge to sand it down. However, I have not had it assessed by a luthier...these are just my amateur observations/thoughts/conclusions. 

One question that I am curious about. Do acoustic guitars sometimes "stabilize" in their structural changes and live for quite a few years happily on the edge of possibly needing a neck reset?

There must be many GC members with older acoustics that will hopefully comment. Obviously, I am very interested to hear from luthiers/builders.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I own several acoustics that are in their 6th decade. Some have not had a neck set in 20 years. I have a 57 Martin that probably hasn't had one since the late 60's. It's been teetering on the neck set line for the last 10 years. I don't believe the action has changed in all that time. Now in relation to bellying behind the bridge if you use medium strings it could be that mediums are way too much for your guitar. Just take a ruler and lay it perpendicular to the fret board so that it passes the sound hole and the end hangs past the bridge. If there is a depression under the ruler and a bulge behind the bridge then you may have a problem with the bracing or the bridgeplate. If this is the case then it will look like the bridge is tilted forward towards the soundhole. The bulging can have an impact on the intonation and action on the guitar. I have to tell you that I've seen lots of older guitars with belly bulges that have survived like that for years with no issues. The belly bulge problem is something that should be addressed by a competent luthier but it would be expensive and probably not worth it in your case. If your action gets too high just turn it into a slide guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I own several acoustics that are in their 6th decade. Some have not had a neck set in 20 years. I have a 57 Martin that probably hasn't had one since the late 60's. It's been teetering on the neck set line for the last 10 years. I don't believe the action has changed in all that time. Now in relation to bellying behind the bridge if you use medium strings it could be that mediums are way too much for your guitar. Just take a ruler and lay it perpendicular to the fret board so that it passes the sound hole and the end hangs past the bridge. If there is a depression under the ruler and a bulge behind the bridge then you may have a problem with the bracing or the bridgeplate. If this is the case then it will look like the bridge is tilted forward towards the soundhole. The bulging can have an impact on the intonation and action on the guitar. I have to tell you that I've seen lots of older guitars with belly bulges that have survived like that for years with no issues. The belly bulge problem is something that should be addressed by a competent luthier but it would be expensive and probably not worth it in your case. If your action gets too high just turn it into a slide guitar.


Thanks *Intrepid*...very helpful and encouraging.

I did the depression/bulge test as you suggested. There is about a 3/16 to 1/4 inch depression at the soundhole area and about the same "behind" the bridge towards the bottom end of the guitar as the bulge "falls off".

BTW...Congrats on your huge lead in the GC ranking contest.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Greco. In relation to the GC contest, I have had a lot of time on my hands lately since I'm on a Leave of Absence from work. I'm on here way too much. I've got to back off real soon. At least I have my little 00-18 on my lap and get to noodle along during the day.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting link. Thanks, I bookmarked it. I have not tried a neck reset yet, but I have a beat up acoustic with a broken neck that I got for free to experiment with. Still looking for something to get steam into holes drilled under the fret to get to the joint. Did not see one of them fancy coffee machines that make steam in a yard sale all summer.


----------

